# Egg Wash Questions



## Uncle Bob (Jan 27, 2007)

Question(s)..3

What is the proper ratio of egg(s) to milk for an egg wash???
I have seen many "recipes"...1 egg in 1 cup of milk...1 egg 1/4 cup milk and on and on and on....

Does it matter? 

Would one ratio be favored for one application over another ratio for a different application.??


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 27, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> What is the proper ratio of egg(s) to milk for an egg wash???I have seen many "recipes"...1 egg in 1 cup of milk...1 egg 1/4 cup milk and on and on and on....


 
It depends on the recipe and what the eggwash is for.



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Does it matter?


 
It could.



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Would one ratio be favored for one application over another ratio for a different application.??


 
Yes.

A wash with just an egg white and 1 Tablespoon of water might be used to add a gloss - while the same ratio with milk might be used for a gloss and to promote browning.

If I remember right- the higher the milk content the greater the browning ...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 27, 2007)

If I remember right- the higher the milk content the greater the browning ...[/quote]

Michael....

Would this apply to say frying...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 27, 2007)

Aha - the "_*other shoe*_" syndrome ....  

I was thinking about a wash for something like glazing bread - but you are apparently talking about the liquid intermediate stage in breading for frying ...

In that case - the ratio of egg to liquid will only affect the viscosity of the liquid phase between the initial dreadging (to create a dry surface) and the final coating (to adhear to the eggwash). 

Instead of us trying to figure out what you're talking about ... why not explain what you're talking about?


----------



## fawn (Jan 27, 2007)

this is the ratio we make from school:

4 parts yolk, 1 part milk
80g yolk/ 20gmilk


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 28, 2007)

From what I understand most generic egg washes have very little water of milk. If you don't know what type you should use I heard that you should go with about an 1/8 of a cup of water or milk and 1 egg as a default.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Aha - the "_*other shoe*_" syndrome ....
> 
> I was thinking about a wash for something like glazing bread - but you are apparently talking about the liquid intermediate stage in breading for frying ...
> 
> ...


 
Michael...

I purposefully phrased my question(s)... painting with a wide brush... so as not to limit discussion to just one application of egg wash. Sorry you missed  the scope of the questions....Additionally I don't think sarcasim contributes to the atmosphere of this forum!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob - I really wasn't being sarcastic, that was certainly not my intention. But, I am truly sorry that I said what I did in such a way that you could/would take it as being sarcastic.  

Now, to try to answer your questions again - it depends on the application, and the cook's preference. 

For baking (bread, pies, etc.), the ratio will affect the gloss and browning. If you are making a pie with a wet filling, like a fruit pie, then you would probably want to use an egg-white wash without liquid to act as a sealer to prevent the bottom crust from getting soggy.

For fried foods like chicken, shrimp, catfish, chicken fried steak, pork chops, etc.  (or "oven fried" or baked breaded foods) - the ratio depends on the viscosity you need to hold the outer breading on the food. For something like flour or cornmeal as the outer coating then the wash doesn't need to be too viscous - 1 egg to 1 cup of milk might be just fine - although less milk would also work. For something like course bread crumbs, corn flakes, cracker crumbs, or Panko bread crumbs - you might want a higher ratio of egg to milk to increase the viscosity to hold onto the thicker breading - so 1 egg to 1/4 - 1/2 cup milk might be better. Something else to consider is the milk you use ... buttermilk is more viscous than low-fat 2% milk - so that might influence your decision on the egg:milk ratio.

One other thing that might influence your choice of egg:milk ratio - some people complain about high egg:milk ratio washes tasting "too eggy".

The reason you see various ratios is because there is no one correct answer for any or all applications. When someone writes a recipe they need to "quantify" an amount- so the recipe is just what the person who wrote the recipe used. 

Even then, it is not written in stone. My grandmother was from Holly Springs, Grandpa was from down the road in Oxford so I've got a little "Small Town, MS" in my blood, and I never saw her measure the egg:milk ratio when making fried chicken, chicken fried steak, catfish, glazing the top of a pie, etc. ... guess she got it close enough because they were married 55 years and I never heard Grandpa complain about her cooking! Same with my maternal grandmother, who was from Meridian, MS.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

Michael...

Thanks for all of the great information on egg wash...I appreciate you taking the time to post all of it and, I certainly respect your expertise on this and other subject matter here on DC. You are a true asset to the forum!
As to the apology..one was really not necessary..but you being a true Southern Gentleman...I would have expected no less! I really appreciate it my friend!!

Best regards!


----------



## attie (Jan 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob
I fry fish in commercial quantities and due to the cost factor I substitute the egg wash with a flour and water wash making the mixture a little thicker than milk, however, I am the first to admit that the egg wash gives a better end result.


----------

